# Another beauty!



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

We've all seen the Motorhome that travels on the water,.."Terrawind". However the yanks have dreamt up another gem in the form of a post nuclear attack RV.

Take a look here, some of the photos are stunning! http://www.parliamentcoach.com/index.html


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

dave

when you order yours, ask if they have another for me :lol:


----------



## arvy (May 9, 2005)

put me down for two!!

arvy.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Question?

If you get to use all it's facilities will there be anybody around to impress !!!!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

:lol: That's a good point Ian, however if you can afford the £1 million price tag for a 4 berth, I'm sure Messrs, Blair/Bush would be inviting themselves around for a cuppa!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> bsb2000 Posted: Wed Apr 13, 2005 7:51 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Also if you have have a warranty claim after such an attack, who'll be around for you to claim against. :lol:

MHS...Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

8O It would be an awful shame if you had parked it at Ground Zero 8O


----------



## 89074 (May 13, 2005)

does anyone else find the fact that there is a market for this type of thing kind of sad


----------



## Drummer (May 9, 2005)

As Mr. Mcenroe once said " YOU CANNOT BE SERIOUS!"
You know, people starving, tsunarmis, global warming & he's got all this dosh to waste! :roll:


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

tweenievan said:


> does anyone else find the fact that there is a market for this type of thing kind of sad


Yes me, sad, mad and very scary


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Ya mean it can't fly. What a waste of money!! 

There's obviously a lot of people over there that just don't know what to spend their money on. It's a real case of "mine has got to be better than yours" 

Seriously Sad

regards

Arizona


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I have to wonder, how would they test this vehicle to make sure it all works :lol: , bit late finding out if it was to be used in anger, so to speak. :wink: 

Dave and Mandy, just noticed that you have passed the 1,000 post mark, well done, always posts of interest and information, not forgetting humour of course.

Thanks Dave and Mandy for all the effort and commitment, members like you are really appreciated.

MHS....Rob


----------



## 89468 (May 24, 2005)

These things are all very well. But what if you were stuck inside with someone who'd had a bad curry and a few lagers the night before?


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

And just think the only concern up till now was where to empty the porta potty-Pusser over to you.
I believe if you purchase one you can choose a potrait of Dubbya or Charlton Heston, courtesy of the NRA, holding a rifle aloft in his 'cold dead hands'.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

With regard to this mobile nuclear bunker, a few years ago we had a saying that went " there are two kinds of vessels on the oceans, submarines and targets" and now there seems to be a third. How scared do you have to be to buy something like this???? Clearly they know nothing of "nuclear winter". I for one would not want to survive the first strike.
Lets hope it never comes
Keith


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

bigfoot said:


> And just think the only concern up till now was where to empty the porta potty-Pusser over to you.
> I believe if you purchase one you can choose a potrait of Dubbya or Charlton Heston, courtesy of the NRA, holding a rifle aloft in his 'cold dead hands'.


I believe these have marine toilets and there is no way I want to get near one of these having had my share of chemical and biological accidents.

I do see some flaws in its purpose. Garages would be scarce after a nuclear bomb as would be this vehicle and people to drive it. However, now that we have wound up sufficient terrorists to the point they will kill themselves quite happily in an effort to kill us, it won't be too long before we will be able to see if it works or not.


----------

